# Pony's High Volume 5 Day Split



## Pony (Sep 26, 2012)

So after my summer of working Im back at it.  Here's me:

Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 170
BF%: 19%

Ill throw my macros up next week, diet needs to get dialed in here.  My goals are to be fit, muscular, and generally gorgeous.  I have Juggernaut hooking me up with all my plans and motivation.  It's already day 3 and Im broken 


Day1:

Squat: DB 4x12/10's
10/15's, 8/20's, 6/25, 15/12.5

Zercher Squat: 12/30, 12/40, 12/30 

Leg Extension: 20/55, 20/45, 20/35, 20/25

Leg Curl: 4x12/30
12/45, 10/55, 8/65

Preacher Curl:
12/80, 12/70, 12/55

Tricep Pushdown:'
20/50, 20/50, 20/50

RDL: DB
10/45, 10/55, 10/60

Standing Calve Raises: DB
15/30, 15/30 (toes out), 15/30 (toes in)

Ab Work: hanging over the mountain 4x10


-------------------


Day 2

Low Incline Bench Press:
12/60, 12/50, 12/40, 12/30

Bar Dips:
12/-55lbs, 12/-55lbs, 12/-70lbs, 12/-80lbs

Bent Rows DB
12/25s, 12/25s, 12/20s, 12/20s

Lateral Raises:
12/10, 12/7.5, 12/7.5, 12/5

Face Pulls:
12/40, 12/45, 12/40, 12/30

Standing Calf Raise DB:
10/20's, 10/40s, 10/40s, 10/45s


Todays Day 3.  As you can see Ive been playing with my numbers - just trying to gauge where I stand here.


----------



## Pony (Sep 27, 2012)

Day 3

JM Press
5x12 (30, 30, 20, 20, 20) I was so sore I couldnt handle the 30 lol
10/30, 8/30, 6/40, 15/20

cheat curls: DB
4x8/20  I will use 30's next time to start with or the 60 BB

DB tricep ext:
15/30, 15/27.5,20, 15/17.5, 15/15

Incline DB curls:
4x15/15s

AB Crunch w/ball: 6x25-50  Yeah so P. Shitness doesnt have a fucking ball.  this is what I did:
25 crunches
25 leg lifts (on the bench, ass up at the top to finish the lift)  I will add a twist the next time i get to do these <3 em
2/25 hanging leg raises (knees to chest just to show off)
2/40 mason twist (40 is what I can do consecutively so I stop it there for the set)  I will add weights next time I get to do these


My gym sucks, but it is what it is until I get a better membership someplace else.  Im still figuring out my numbers with some of these weights, cant wait to get back into routine.  Enjoying my off day....


Anyone here into Flag Nor Fail clothes?  Just scored myself an Under One Hundred hoodie, bury the dead mint print shirt, and the Hold Strong tank!!  Effin addicted to this clothing line....


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 27, 2012)

Join the y, or a Retro. Cheap and loaded with good equipment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Join the y, or a Retro. Cheap and loaded with good equipment.


What about a certain Snap Fitness in Brick? ( I don't know where Pony is from).

Y's are all over the place. Some suck, some are awesome.  The first gym I belonged to was a "Y", and it rocked.  To this day the best gym I ever belonged to. Then I moved 600 miles away and joined a "Y" and it absolutely sucked!

Retro is decent.  Plenty of equipment, low prices..... plus you can workout at any location. That is a big deal for me, because my gf lives 35 miles north of me.  We workout there, workout here, and workout at locations in between.


----------



## Pony (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel like the Y out here is almost 100 a month, Crunch and NYSC are cheaper!  NYSC actually has a union discount where I can workout at any NYC club for $60 a month..... but is it worth it?  Im not sure how many Retro fitness gyms are out here, I know theres one in Williamsburg..... but its Williamsburg lol


----------



## Pony (Sep 29, 2012)

Day 4: fun with supersets

Ive never done supersets before, but I liked this.

DB Incline Press:
5x12/20s

superset with chins: (I do assisted)
3x12/ -85lbs, 2x12/ -90lbs

DB Flat Bench Fly:
2x12/15s, 12/10s, 12/12.5s  (10s was too light)

superset with DB row:
2x10/25s, 2x10/20s

Machine Bench Press:
20/50, 20/40, 20/35

superset with pullups: assisted
12/ -90, 12/ -90, 12/-100


There you have it Day 4 in the bag.  Now to finish my week off with Day 5.


Looking at these assisted chins and pullups is putting a fire in my ass to stop doing them assisted.  Long time dream of mine...


----------



## Pony (Sep 29, 2012)

Day 5 in the bucket, here's what I put up:

Military Press:
5/40, 5/50, 5/50, 5/40, 5/40  (im gonna start on 60 next week, I think I can push 5 of those fuckers out to start)

DB Front Raise:
3x12/10s

Deltoid Box Exercise (I couldnt find anything in Google for "deltoid box exercise" instead the delt row machine popped up and thats what I did):
3x15/50  (Im gonna start heavier next time, I can do it)

Seated Lateral Raise:
15/10s, 15/10s, 15/5s  (I was gonna use the 7.5s but you dont wanna know what that guy was doing with them.... SMH)

Rear Flies:  (amazingly deceptive) cable
12/20, 12/15, 12/10

Cable Ab Pulls:
15/57.5, 15/65, 15/65

I wanna get those straps for the ab pulls cuz the only thing that keeps me from going much higher is my hands, not my abs.  I like this routine, its nice to get back into it with something fresh.  For those who dont know I spent a year with Insanity and P90X, then mixed them up in all different ways.  I like being back in the gym!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2012)

Pony said:


> Day 5 in the bucket, here's what I put up:
> 
> Military Press:
> 5/40, 5/50, 5/50, 5/40, 5/40  (im gonna start on 60 next week, I think I can push 5 of those fuckers out to start)
> ...


Join which ever is closest. 
Great to hear you like the routine. 
As for the ab straps, work your grip and save your money. Hang down from the bar and complete the exercise. That will also help with your deadlift grip when needed.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2012)

Macros???!!!!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Sep 30, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Macros???!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2



workin on it


----------



## Pony (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 1

Squats: DBs
4x12/5s, 10/15s, 8/22.5s, 6/27.5s, 5/45s, 15/15s

Zercher Squat: BB
3x12/40  (last week I used 30 for 2 sets, this felt much better)

Leg Extension:
20/55, 20/45, 20/35, 20/25

Leg Curl:
4x12/20, 12/30, 10/40, 8/50  (looking back I realize I fucked up my numbers and should have put more, I must have looked at something else not realizing)

RDL:
20/60BB, 20/35sDB, 20/60BB

Preacher Curl:
12/85, 12/70, 12/60

Tricep pushdown:
20/50, 20/30, 20/20

Calves: DB
3x20/45s

Ab Work:
4x10 pulse-ups

This was a good one, I broke a sweat and upped some numbers.  My legs feel so weak, cant wait for tmo!

??The red part, I almost forgot!  Well I wrote 5 instead of 15 on the paper so when I was gearing up for it I was like "lets go hard and see what happens"  Then it hit me that it was supposed to be 15 at a lighter weight.  My bad.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2012)

It happens.
How do you like the Zercher squats?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 2, 2012)

Killin' it in here, nice work!


----------



## Pony (Oct 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> It happens.
> How do you like the Zercher squats?



Love em bro, this whole workout is fun as shit.  Im actually sweating in the gym without doing cardio, thats a first.



SVT03DAL said:


> Killin' it in here, nice work!



Thanks man!


----------



## Pony (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 2

low incline bench press: DB
2x12/27.5, 2x12/22.5  (I made a note to start heavier)

bar dips: assisted
4x12/-60lbs

bent rows: BB
12/50, 2x12/60, 12/50  (I made a note to start higher here)

DB press:
12/20s, 12/15's, 12/12.5s, 12/10s  (perfect example of how my shoulder affects my workout, my left shoulder struggled with this weight, but my right shoulder barely burned up)

Lateral Raises:
12/10s, 3x12/7.5s

face pulls:
2x12/50, 2x12/45

Standing calf raise: DB
10/40s, 10/50s, 2x10/60s

There you have it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2012)

That shoulder issue is a ball buster. Terry doing a reciprocating bench press; one arm up (the weaker side), then lowering it, as that one goes down, the other should be going up.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Oct 3, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> That shoulder issue is a ball buster. Terry doing a reciprocating bench press; one arm up (the weaker side), then lowering it, as that one goes down, the other should be going up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




My right shoulder is the one thats out of place, but when I was doing the DB press, I noticed my left arm was actually weaker.  Its all fucked up, I probably built that up compensating.


----------



## Pony (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 3

JM Press:
5x12/30, 10/40, 8/40, 6/50, 15/20  (made a note that my elbows were hurting)

Cheat Curls: DB
8/30s, 8/25s, 8/20s, 8/17.5s  (I decided to have fun and not rest between sets, major number changes on this one)

DB tricep Ext.: 
15/20, 15/22.5, 15/20, 15/15  (single DB, no rest between sets)

Incline DB Curls:
15/20s, 15/20s, 15/17.5s, 15/15s

Abs:
2x25 - hanging leg lifts
25 - seated over the mountain
25 - pulse-ups
2x25 hyper extension chair (obliques 25 per side per set, 2nd set with 10lbs DB)


I have the ball at home, you think I should just do abs separate or is this good?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2012)

Watch the form on JM. This could mean you're snapping to hard at the top part of the move.
Maybe your should come to my gum and do a session a month.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Oct 8, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Watch the form on JM. This could mean you're snapping to hard at the top part of the move.
> Maybe your should come to my gum and do a session a month.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2



I will try, your gym near Philly?  I met this really cute dominican chick from philly, thinking i can parlay this trip into a booty call..


----------



## Pony (Oct 8, 2012)

I was out of town playing a show with the almighty WRETCHED this weekend so I wasnt able to post my workouts.  WRETCHED!!

Day4:

DB Incline Press:
12/27.5s, 12/27.5s, 12/25s, 12/25s, 12/20s

Chins superset: (assisted)
2x8/-70lbs, 3x8/-85lbs

DB Flat Bench Fly:
4x12/15s (made a note to start higher)

DB Row superset:
4x10/25s  (made a note to start higher)

Machine Bench:
20/50, 20/40, 20/35

Pullups Superset: (assisted)
3x12/-85lbs

I love when the big jailhouse looking dudes give me respect nods because im going hard.  this workout was the first time i got nods!  I am slowly becoming a Planet Fitness legend..

Day 5

Military Press: BB
3x5/50, 2x5/40 (made a note to start higher)

DB Front Raise:
12/12.5s, 12/10s, 12/7.5s

Deltoid Box Exercise:
15/7.5s 2x15/5s

Rear Flies: cable
3x12/5s

Cable Ab Pull:
15/65, 15/72.5, 15/65

There you have it, my friday and saturday in a nutshell.  Cant wait to kill legs today, they miss being weak and rubbery.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2012)

Jailhouse dudes in a PF?? GTFO!!! No way.


----------



## Pony (Oct 9, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Jailhouse dudes in a PF?? GTFO!!! No way.



you know they give out candy at the front door right?


----------



## Pony (Oct 9, 2012)

Day 1

Squats: DBs
4x12/10s, 10/15s, 8/20s, 6/27.5s, 15/10s

Zercher Squat:
3x12/50

Leg Extension:
20/55, 20/45, 20/35, 20/25

Leg Curl:
4x12/20, 30, 30, 30, 12/40, 10/50, 8/60

RDL: DB
3x10/40s

Preacher Curl:
12/80, 12/72.5, 12/65

Tricep Pushdown: rope
20/25, 20/20, 20/15

Seated Calves: Calf ext
20/110, 20/100, 20/90

Ab Work: hyperextension w/10lb plate obliques
4x10 each side

Not as sore today, but then again I havent walked down stairs yet.  My feet were tired from that calf extention, felt good to get over 100lbs on there.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2012)

Pony said:


> you know they give out candy at the front door right?



wait really? Who designed this jerkoff joint? Fat Albert???


----------



## Pony (Oct 9, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> wait really? Who designed this jerkoff joint? Fat Albert???




Its a joke - all the way down to the purple equipment.


----------



## Pony (Oct 9, 2012)

Day 2

Low Incline Bench Press:
12/70,70,70,60

Bar dips: (assisted)
12/108, 113, 113, 100

Bent rows:
4x12/60

DB Press:
12/20s, 15s, 12.5s, 12.5s

Lateral Raises:
12/10s, 7.5s, 7.5s, 7.5s

Face Pulls:
12/50, 50, 42.5, 42.5

Standing Calf Raises:
10/110, 130, 150, 160  (I was just feeling around some new numbers, next time Ill be starting way higher)

Awesome workout today, cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 9, 2012)

Pony said:


> Its a joke - all the way down to the purple equipment.



Awesome log! Love your workout plan. Planet Fitness is such a joke its ridiculous I walked into one once and just couldnt do it, dont they have some lunk alarm ? But you gotta work with what you got. I actually like 24/hr fitness and the price wasnt bad, always had a membership there ontop of my little boxing gym one with no ac in 85degree heat!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2012)

Pony said:


> Its a joke - all the way down to the purple equipment.



It's a fucking cartoon?!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2012)

Pony said:


> Day 2
> 
> Low Incline Bench Press:
> 12/70,70,70,60
> ...


Question;  On the dumbbell press, why did you drop the weight>

Looking good. Showing signs of improvement. 

Like the face-pulls?


----------



## Pony (Oct 10, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Question;  On the dumbbell press, why did you drop the weight>
> 
> Looking good. Showing signs of improvement.
> 
> Like the face-pulls?



yes I like the face pulls, I really feel the back of my neck area the next day.  i also think that area looks sexy when its developed so thats extra incentive to love it 

I go down in weight cuz thats what my left shoulder can handle.  My right shoulder could probably even start higher and stay there.


----------



## Pony (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 3

JM Press:
5x12/30, 10/40, 8/50, 6/50, 15/30

Cheat Curls: BB
8/60, 8/50, 8/40, 8/40  ( I could go another round with the 50 I think)

DB Tricep Extension: single DB
15/22.5, 15/22.5, 15/20, 15/20  (I could stay another round or more with the 22.5 I think)

Incline DB Curls:
15/20s, 15/20s, 15/15s, 15/15s

Abs:
2x25: sit-ups (25 reg, 25 with twist)
2x25: hanging leg lifts
2x50: mason twist with 10lb DB

I love tearing up my obliques, burning that muffin top right off.  I like that my sides really respond to the work I put into them, I would hate for that to be a trouble spot!  This workout really fatigued my right shoulder, I cant wait for my shoulders to even out, its a little discouraging - but Im not throwing a pity party.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2012)

Diet macros coming tomorrow. I've been tying up loose ends before next surgery. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2012)

Check your inbox


----------



## Pony (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey thanks I got everything and will start tomorrow with the sprints.


----------



## Pony (Oct 11, 2012)

What surgery are you getting?


----------



## Pony (Oct 12, 2012)

Just weighed myself this morning... gained 8lbs.  (?????)  clothes fit fine, infact the way i felt this morning I thought I was gonna see smaller numbers.... pissed.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2012)

Pony said:


> What surgery are you getting?



carpal tunnel surgery. Two parter got the first one done 3 weeks ago.

Question; the weight gain-any sodium loaded meals in the past few days or carb rich meals? These tend to retain water, and you should be getting at least 90oz a day.


----------



## Pony (Oct 16, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> carpal tunnel surgery. Two parter got the first one done 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Question; the weight gain-any sodium loaded meals in the past few days or carb rich meals? These tend to retain water, and you should be getting at least 90oz a day.




Good luck with the surgery!  I will be there in a few years...

Yeah it must have been I went back down to 174 by the end of the day.  What a mind-fuck.


----------



## Pony (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok well this weekend kinda popped up on me.  I totally forgot I had plans to be out of the area from sat-mon so I wound up not working out.  Im starting with Day 2 cuz I like my off days where they are... they work out so perfectly.  Here's what I put up on friday:

Day4

DB Incline Press:
5x12/27.5, 27.5, 25, 25, 25 (+5lbs from last time)

chins (superset): assisted
5x8/-70, -70, -70 (+15lbs), -85, -85

DB Flat Bench Fly: right arm is so weak for this 
5x12/20s (+5), 20s (+5), 20s (+5), 17.5s (+2.5)

DB Row (superset):
4x10/25s

Machine Bench:
3x20/50, 40, 35

Pull ups (superset): assisted
3x12/-85, -85, -92

Cardio: Sprints
15 sec sprint, 45 second walk for 15 mins


Hate the sprints, but only because its tricky to navigate speeds on a treadmill. I need something I can control through body movement maybe the eliptical or the Procor (which is really a fancy Gazelle - anyone remember that thing?!?!?)

Gotta head out, I know those dudes at the gym have missed watching me go ham.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer the elliptical myself for sprint work and for walking at a low impact pace, I like the treadmill.


----------



## Pony (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the control, I can really push myself.
_
Day4

Low Incline Chest Press: (chest pumps!)
12/80 (+10), 75 (+5), 65 (-5), 60

Bar Dips: (assisted)
12/-62.5, -55 (+2.5), -55(+2.5), -62.5 (+7.5)

Bent Rows: BB'
4x12/60 (made a note to start higher, cant wait)

DB Press:
12/22.5s, 17.5s, 15s, 15s (everything +2.5)

Lateral Raises:
12/12.5s (+2.5), 10s (+2.5), 10 (+2.5), 7.5

Face Pulls:
12/50, 50, 42.5, 42.5

Standing Calf Raise:
4x10/180

Cardio:
Sprints for 15 mins on procor


_


----------



## Pony (Oct 17, 2012)

Day3

JM Press:
5x12/30, 10/40, 8/50, 6/50 (+10), 15/30

Cheat Curls: BB
8/60, 50, 50(+10), 50(+10)

DB Tricep Ext: single DB
15/22.5, 22.5, 20, 20

Incline DB Curls:
4x15/20s (last 2 sets +5)

ABS: 6x25-50
2x25 - hyperextension chair, obliques w/10lbs DB each side
2x25 - sit-ups
2x50 - mason twist w/10lbs DB

Cardio:
Sprints for 15 mins.

Great workout today, I pushed really hard.  Not sure if its because I took a few days off, started GHRP6, or all that sex I had last night...


----------



## Pony (Oct 18, 2012)

So happy I just scored this...


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice! I admire DLB and want her legs. Love there shirts too


----------



## Pony (Oct 18, 2012)

IMO I think she has the perfect body, totally want that!



HeavyLifter said:


> Nice! I admire DLB and want her legs. Love there shirts too


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2012)

Agreed 100%


----------



## Pony (Oct 19, 2012)

Today was a good day at the gym.  Got into a really good sweat here by the second set of my workout, and continued to sweat the whole time.. thats what Im lookin for in a work out.

Day 4

DB Incline Press:
5x12/25s (someone had the 27.5s, but this was a nice weight)

Chins (superset): assisted
5x8/-55 (+15), -62.5 (+7.5), -70, -77.5 (+7.5)

DB Flat Bench Fly: (right side is weak, but I made it)
4x12/20s (+2.5 on the last set)

DB Row (superset):
4x10/25s

Machine Bench:
3x20/55(+5), 45(+5), 35

Pull-ups (superset): assisted
3x12/-70, -77.5, -85 (+7.5 on all sets)

Cardio:
Sprints - 15mins

Great workout, I got into a full sweat!  I always did when I was on P90X and Insanity, but never in the gym so this felt awesome.  That machine bench had never moved, so I decided to up it today.  Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2012)

Get the hell off the machine benches!! Barbells and dumbbells only, at Planet Cartoon!


----------



## Pony (Oct 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Get the hell off the machine benches!! Barbells and dumbbells only, at Planet Cartoon!




Ummmm... machine bench is part of the program you wrote up for me.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pony said:


> Ummmm... machine bench is part of the program you wrote up for me.



Burn


----------



## Pony (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 5

Military Press: BB
5x5/60(+10), 60(+10), 60(+10), 60(+20), 60(+20)

DB Front Raise:
3x12/15s(+2.5), 15s(+5), 15s(+7.5)

Deltoid Box Exercise:
3x15/10s(+2.5), 10s(+5), 10s(+5)

Seated Lateral Raise: (right shoulder is dead at this point, weight went down)
3x15/10s(-2.5), 7.5s(-5), 7.5s

Rear Flies: cable (start higher)
3x12/5s, 7.5s(+2.5), 10s(+5)

Cable Ab Pulls:
3x15/72.5(+7.5), 80(+7.5), 72.5(+7.5)


I made a note at the top of the page in my notebook that says my arms are lookin sexy today.  No full on sweat while lifting today, but this one felt good.  No Manhattan bound trains meant I walked from Gates to Flushing today as a warm up (20mins).  Of course on my way in steps mother nature, so keep in mind that not only did I up my weights here, but I also upped my cable ab pulls.... not for the faint of heart when your uterus is starting a mosh pit in your tummy.  All in all its a great workout and I cant wait to tear up legs on Monday....


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 21, 2012)

Duhhhh lol stay on it. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 21, 2012)

Uterus and moshing.... Perfect together. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Oct 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Uterus and moshing.... Perfect together.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




...not as fun as it sounds


----------



## Pony (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday was awesome, but Im getting tired of working out in this place.  The amount of time you have to wait to get anything done is ridiculous - theres just too many people and not enough machines.  Im gonna try another gym today.


Day 1

Squat: DB (next time BB)
4x12/12.5s (+2.5), 10/20s (+5), 8/25s (+5), 6/30s (+2.5), 15/12.5s (+2.5)

Zercher Squat: BB
3x12/60 (+10 on all sets)

Leg Ext:
20/55, 45, 35, 35 (+10)

Leg Curl:
4x12/30 (+10), 30(+10), 40 +(20), 40(+10) 12/50 (+10), 10/60 (+10), 8/70 (+10)

RDL: smith
10/80, 10/100 (+20), 100 (+20)

Preacher Curl:
12/80, 12/80 (+7.5), 12/70 (+5)

Tricep Pushdown:
3x15/30 (+5), 30 (+10), 25 (+10)

Seated Calves: clf ext
3x20/115 (+5), 105 (+5), 95 (+5)

Ab work:
Hyperextension chair obliques with 10lb plate 4x10 each side

Cardio:
walking


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2012)

I want you to change over to barbell squats.


----------



## Pony (Oct 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I want you to change over to barbell squats.


Ok will do!


----------



## Pony (Oct 24, 2012)

Day 2

low incline bench press:
4x12/85, 85, 75, 65

Bar dips: assisted
4x12/-58lbs, -58lbs, -58lbs, -64lbs

Bent rows: BB
4x12/70

DB Press:
4x12/25s, 20s, 15s, 15s

Lateral Raises:
4x12/10s

Face Pulls:
4x12/100, 100, 90, 90

Standing Calf Raise:
4x10/180

Cardio: sprints


Worked out at a new gym yesterday... a real one.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2012)

What's the name of it

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Oct 25, 2012)

Day 3

JM Press:
5x12/30, 10/40, 8/50, 6/50, 15/30

Cheat Curls: (start higher)
4x8/60, 60, 60 (+10), 50

DB tricep ext: single
4x15/25 (+2.5), 25 (+2.5), 25 (+5), 20

Incline DB Curls:
4x15/25s (+5), 20s, 20s, 20s

Abs: 6x25-50
2x25 decline bench
2x25 hanging leg lifts
2x25 seated reverse crunch (next time I do these, Im going to add weight)

Cardio: Sprints

I joined a little place near my apt called Richies.  Its an old warehouse, its dim and all the equipment is old and worn but its got everything I need and theres never a line for anything.  Its cheap as shit too.  There was a woman there with huge muscles and some tank top alluding to her having worked out with ifbb pros. _Im not gonna lie that helped make my decision, that and the bodybuilder murals air brushed all over the walls.


Tomorrow is gonna be another fine workout.  _


----------



## Pony (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 4

DB Incline Press:
5x12/30s (+5), 30s(+5), 30s(+5), 25s, 25s

Chins (superset): assisted
5x8/ -52 (+3), -58 (+4.5), -64 (+6), -64 (+6), -64 (+13.5)

DB Flat Bench Fly:
4x12/20s (Im gonna try 25s next time, but my shoulder doesnt agree so much with this one)

DB Row (superset):
4x10/25s, 25s, 30s (+5), 30s(+5)

Machine Bench:
3x20/50, 40, 30 (the 50 on this machine felt heavier than 55 on the one at PF.  this was a plate machine)

Pull-ups (superset): assisted
3x12/-64 (+6), -76 (+1.5), -82 (+3)

Cardio: sprints


This morning I woke up again and puked up all my vitamins, I really pushed through this one and didnt think i did as well as i did.  Mornings like this make workouts a chore, but whatever looks like it was mostly in my head.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 26, 2012)

Why are you puking up your vitamins when you wake up


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 26, 2012)

Way to kill it!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> This morning I woke up again and puked up all my vitamins, I really pushed through this one and didnt think i did as well as i did.  Mornings like this make workouts a chore, but whatever looks like it was mostly in my head.



Are you eating before training? If so, what are you eating?


----------



## Pony (Oct 27, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Why are you puking up your vitamins when you wake up



I think its cuz I take them on an empty stomach.  Ive always done that though....



D-Lats said:


> Way to kill it!!



thanks bro!  Glad to have you back here...  



juggernaut said:


> Are you eating before training? If so, what are you eating?



Yeah I always eat breakfast before I work out.  Its either eggs & meat or Ezekiel cereal with almond milk.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 27, 2012)

Vitamins work better with food


----------



## Pony (Oct 27, 2012)

^^^took em today with food and everything was fine.

Day 5

Military Press:
5x5/70, 60, 60, 60, 60  

DB Front Raise:
3x12/15s

Deltoid Box Exercise:
3x15/10s, 15s (+5), 10s

Seated Lateral Raise:
3x15/10s, 5s, 5s (only 5lb increments in this gym)

Rear Flies: 
3x12/20s/30s/20s

Cable Ab Pull:
3x15/160

Cardio:
Sprints

Im getting used to different equipment.  I didnt realize I had to double all my numbers when the weight stack says numbers represent for each handle.  Whatever, they shouldnt fuck with it, its confusing that way.  That first set of military press was more like 4.5 not 5   I didnt realize 10lbs was gonna be such a difference - next time its mine.  Front DB raise is a killer, but I started to see chest muscles move today.  This is by far my favorite workout to do in front of the mirror.


----------



## Pony (Oct 31, 2012)

The storm has fucked shit up around here.  This will be my first day back in the gym since saturday, its also the last day I can start my split and finish is before my trip next week.  I will be putting it in extra hard in an attempt to look just that much better in the next 6 days.  UPS just showed up with my bass head.  Im going to officially say that today (Halloween) is the first day of a couple weeks of awesomeness - now to shred legs.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2012)

Wtf is a bass head? Sorry I've been MIA lately this hurricane has knocked my shore community on its ass. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Nov 1, 2012)

A bass head is part of the amplifier stack.  The speakers go in the cabinet, the preamp, eq and effects are located in the head or the amp.  Got the cab today - I am stoked.

Here's both yesterday and todays workout.  Ive had a workout buddy for the past 2 days - awesome.  Ive been using that pent-up hurricane energy to beast the fuck out.

Day 1

Squat: 4x12/bar (30)
10/80, 8/100, 6/120, 15/60

Zercher Squat:
3x12/70 (+10), 70 (+10), 60

Leg Ext:
4x20/60 (+5), 55 (+10), 50 (+15), 50 (+15)

Leg Curl: 4x12/40 (+10), 50 (+20), 50 (+10), 50 (+10)
12/70 (+20) 10/80 (+20) 8/95 (+25)

RDL:
3x10/100 (+20), 100, 100

Preacher Curl:
3x12/60, 50, 50 

Tricep Pushdown:
3x15/50 (+20), 40 (+10), 30 (+5)

Seated Calves:
3x20/115, 105, 95

Ab work: Hyperextension chair, weighted obliques (10 reps each side per set)
4x10/10, 15, 15, 15

Day 2
Low Incline Bench:
4x12/80, 70, 60, 60

Bar Dips: assisted
4x12/ -58lbs  (next time less counter-weight)

Bent Rows:
4x12/80 (+10), 80 (+10), 70, 70

DB Press:
4x12/25s, 20s, 15s, 15s

Lateral Raises:
4x12/10s, 10s, 10s, 8s

Face Pulls:
4x12/100 (last 2 sets +10lbs)

Standing Calf Raises:
4x10/190 (+10), 200 (+20), 210 (+30), 220 (+40)

Cardio: sprints

Some of the equipment is different, when theres a drop in numbers (my preacher curl) its because the machine has a set weight with no plates and i dont know what it is, so im just recording the plates.  The curls felt just as heavy so Im gonna guess that weight is around 20 lbs on empty.  Most of the equipment is hella old so either they didnt bother to put those numbers on there or theyve worn off at this point.


----------



## Pony (Nov 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Wtf is a bass head? Sorry I've been MIA lately this hurricane has knocked my shore community on its ass.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




hey I forgot you were down on the shore, I hope you didnt get hit too hard bro.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2012)

Some damage to my fence, some days without power. I drove around and couldnt believe the destruction and chaos that this bitch did.I live right around the key spots that got hit hardest and couldnt believe how much the landscape changed. It's incredibly sad.


----------



## Pony (Nov 4, 2012)

2 more workouts til Austin!  Very excite!

Day3

JM Press: 5x12/30
10/40, 8/50, 6/60 (+10), 15/30

Cheat Curls:
4x8/70 (+10), 60, 60, 60 (+10)

DB Tricep Ext.:
4x15/25 (+5 last set)

Incline DB Curls:
4x15/20s

Abs:
2x25 - decline bench sit-ups
2x25 - mason twist on decline bench w/10lb plate
2x25 - crunches (on edge of bench) with 5lbs

Cardio: sprints

I killed my biceps here with those cheat curls.  I wound up taking a while to do this workout because I was texting band bullshit, which was nice for building up anger and all, but I feel like if I was more fluid with it I could have done a little better.  All in all this was a sick workout, and Im glad I was able to put up some bigger numbers.  

Ive also taken up the habit of cigarettes.  Again.  Back in august i was going through shit, job was stressful and my fucking birthday all at once and its just been building and building.  What a disgusting habit, especially since I was about to hit 3 years smoke free.  Im inviting you all to tell me how gross cigarettes are and as a result how gross I am, every day until I fucking quit.  No mercy.


----------



## Pony (Nov 5, 2012)

All these people I know have been so fucked by the hurricane.  Its a shame too because I know a lot of musicians who now have to spend hundreds, if not thousands to replace destroyed gear.  So upsetting...


Day4  Feeling weak today

DB Incline Press:
10/35s(+10), 4x12/30s, 30s, 30s (+10), 30s (+10)

Chins (superset): assisted
5x8/-58, -64, -64, -64, -64

DB Flat Bench Fly:
4x12/20s

DB Row (superset):
4x10/30s (+10 on all sets)

Machine Bench Press:
3x20/50,40,30

Pull-ups (superset):
3x12/-64, -70 (+6), -70(+12)

Cardio: Sprints

I could barely get those 35s up on my first set.  For some reason I have a feeling that I would have gotten 12 reps out if I did that on my second set.  Regardless I can see that this program is starting to change my body, I was watching my torso flare out like a cobra head while doing the incline press.  Ive been losing a lot of weight but Im hating on this loose skin.  Any tips or pointers from anyone on how to tighten up loose skin?  I know it takes nature a while, but I also know you mother fuckers cheat nature all the time.


Today's my favorite workout to do in front of the mirror


----------



## Pony (Nov 5, 2012)

Day 5

Military Press: bb
5x5/70, 60, 60, 60, 60

DB Front Raise:
3x12/15s, 10s 10s

Deltoid Box:
3x15/15s,10s, 10s

Seated lateral Raise:
3x15/10s, 8s, 8s

Rear Flies:
3x12/30s, 20s, 20s

Cable Ab Pull:
3x15/180 (+20), 170 (+10), 170 (+10)

Cardio: Sprints

So what happened here was I read the paper wrong and thought it said 180, but it really said 160.  I could do the 180, but the damn weight stack kept almost lifting me off my knees, so I finished with 170.

Tomorrow morning Im going on vacation for a week, I probably wont get to a gym, but if I manage to get a workout in, Ill post it up. I took some progress pics today as well.  My shoulders were gorgeous in the mirror today <3


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2012)

Try this instead; take a Bosu ball, and place it near a medium area of an adjustable cable machine. Use a rope attachment. Add half the weight that you normally use and crunch it with the cable in back of you, while you hold on to the rope with both hands. It's a very similar flexion to that of the cable ab pull, and you'll be better stabilized and you dont need to use as much weight, thereby eliminating the rising.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2012)

How do you like the box exercise?


----------



## Pony (Nov 7, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> How do you like the box exercise?




Im still not 100% that im doing it right, but I love it.


----------



## Pony (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 1 week 7

Squats: 4x12/30, 40, 40, 40
10/80, 8/100, 6/120, 15/60

Zercher Squats:
3x12/60

Leg Ext:
4x20/60,55,50,45

Leg Curl: 4x12/50
12/70 10/80 8/90

RDL:
3x10/100

Preacher Curl:
3x12/70,55,40

Tricep Pushdown:
3x15/40,40,30

Seated Calves:
3x20/115,105,95

Ab work: 4x10 (alternating sets, continuously)
2x10: Hyperextension chair, obliques w/15
2x10: suspended leg lifts

I wound up going to the planet fitness down the block, Im glad I didnt cancel my membership before I left.  I think Im gonna get a little color while Im down here too, which is nice.  I cant wait to see the hatred on everyones face when I get back to NY.


----------



## Pony (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 2

Low Incline Press:
4x12/80, 70, 65 (+5) x2

Bar Dips: assisted
4x12/-50 (+8)

Bent Rows:
4x12/80 x2, 70 x2

DB Press:
4x12/25s, 20s, 15s x2

Lateral Raises:
4x12/10s x3, 7.5s

Face Pulls:
4x12/95

Standing Calf Raises:
4x10/105, 125, 145, 165

Cardio: sprints 15min

Had to do standing calf with the smith machine for lack of a better option, so I couldnt pack on the weight, however I made it burn.


I really lucked out so far being able to hit the gym out here.  Tomorrow we're driving to Nawlins so I probs wont make it to a gym, and Im hoping our hotel has one.  I hate skipping days..


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2012)

Pony said:


> Im still not 100% that im doing it right, but I love it.



come to my gym for a day. We'll work on it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2012)

=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this you?


----------



## Pony (Nov 9, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes thats me in august! we opened up for Fear Factory that night.  I totally got ass after that.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 13, 2012)

I see badass biceps popping up! Pretty badass altogether 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Nov 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I see badass biceps popping up! Pretty badass altogether
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




I have pictures for you from last week!  I keep forgetting to send them but I think youll be happy with the outcome.   Im also back home and will be continuing with day three of week 7 which means next week is deload!  Im hoping all that shit I ate last week will give me enough energy to kill it this week.  Also I think for some reason I lost weight.  I left at 175 and came back at 171


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2012)

...and that's bad...how??? GOOD JOB! Send me the photos.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly whee have you lost weight? What's the tell tale signs, other than the scale?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

That picture of you is badass!  Great journal Pony, as always! Keep it up!


----------



## Pony (Nov 14, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> That picture of you is badass!  Great journal Pony, as always! Keep it up!



Thank you so much! 



juggernaut said:


> Exactly whee have you lost weight? What's the tell tale signs, other than the scale?



Not really anything but the scale.


----------



## Pony (Nov 14, 2012)

Day 3

JM Press: 5x12/30
10/40 8/50 6/60 15/30

Cheat Curls:
4x8/70, 70 (+10), 60 x2

DB Tricep Ext:
4x15/25

Incline DB Curls:
4x15/20 x2, 15 x2

Abs:
2x25: decline sit ups
2x25: mason twist w/10lb plate
2x25: bench crunches

Cardio: Sprints

Back home!


----------



## Pony (Nov 15, 2012)

So my ex wanted to workout today so I decided fuck it ill do day 4 since I started with day 3 and had so many days off.  Of course she leaves me right in the middle of the work out... just storms right out.  Fucking women are assholes and thats that.

Day 4

DB Incline Press:
5x12/30 x2, 25 x3

Chins (superset):assisted
5x8/ -52 (+6) x2, -58 (+6) x3  <--- all sets were upped

DB Flat Bench Fly:
4x12/20s

DB Row (superset):
4x10/30s

Machine Bench Press:
3x20/ 50, 40, 30

Pull-ups (superset): assisted
3x12/-64 (+6 on last 2 sets)


Rubber arms right now... lovin it


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2012)

Shit happens. She's jealous. 
Check your email momma. I left some feedback for you and need a response. Have a great day and ass kicking workout. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Nov 16, 2012)

Im so fuckin sore today holy shit.  Cant wait for tomorrows workout, gonna hit the stage after that monster for a set with each band.  I have no clue why I hurt so bad today, but I kinda love it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2012)

Thus, the reason for a deload. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pony (Dec 3, 2012)

Geez I just realized I havent updated this in too long.  Had some problems with my internet and couldnt get a solid connection for TG week.  So here's my 8th and final week of the split, which was Thanksgiving week.  This week Ive been doing cardio, P90X and Insanity and boy have I missed getting my ass kicked.  Today I guess Ill go back to my workout?  I miss squats...

WEEK 8  DELOAD WEEK

Day1

Squat: 4x12/30
10/50, 8/60, 6/70, 15/40

Zercher Squat:
3x12/40

Leg Ext.:
4x20/35, 35, 30, 30

Leg Curl: 4x12/30
12/45, 10/50, 8/55

RDL:
3x10/60

Preacher Curl:
3x12/40, 30, 25

Tricep Pushdown:
3x15/30

Seated Calves:
3x20/70, 65, 60

Ab Work: 4x10
Rev situps hyper ext chair with 10lb plate

Day 2

Low Incline Bench Press:
4x12/50x3, 40

Bar dips:
4x12/-70lbs

Bent Rows:
4x12/50

DB Presses:
4x12/15x3, 10

Lateral Raises:
4x12/8x3, 5

Face Pulls:
4x12/60

Standing Calf Raises:
4x10/135

Day 3

JM Press: 5x12/20
10/30, 8/30, 6/40, 15/20

Cheat Curls:
4x8/40

DB Tricep Ext:
4x15/15

Incline DB Curls:
4x15/10

Abs: 
2x25: susp leg lifts (slings)
2x25: Rev crunch Hyper ext chair
2x25: mason twist on decline chair

Day4

DB Incline Press:
5x12/20s

Chins (superset): assisted
5x8/-82lbs

DB Flat Bench Fly:
4x12/15s

DB Row (superset):
4x10/20s

Machine Bench Press:
3x20/30

Pull-ups (superset): assisted
3x12/-88lbs

Day 5

Military Press:
5x5/40

DB Front Raise:
3x12/5s

Delt Box Exercise:
3x15/5s

Seated Lateral Raise:
3x15/5s

Rear Flies:
3x12/10s

Cable Ab Pull:
3x15/100


There you have it, my deload week.  Sorry about the delay, totally forgot to update this when my internet came back.


----------



## Pony (Dec 3, 2012)

Scratch that, I did cardio today.  So whats it gonna be coach?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 4, 2012)

Leg specialization time. 
I'll send you the details tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2012)

Check your PMs. gonna go medieval on your ass.


----------



## Pony (Dec 5, 2012)

You should have seen the face I just made reading "jump squats".  This workout is basically making going down stairs and sitting on the toilet my 6 week enemy.  

So into it!


----------



## Pony (Dec 5, 2012)

*Day 1*
1. Squats 4 X 4-6
2. Stiff Leg Deadlift 4 X 4-6
3. Walking Lunge 3 X 8-12
3. Hip Thrust 3 X 8-12
4. DB Lunges 3 X 8-12
5. Ball Hack Squat 3 X 8-12
6. Seated Calf Raise 3 X 12-20

*Day 2*
Superset with corresponding numbers
1a. Front Squat 3x5
2a. Stiff Leg Deadlift 3x5
3b. Leg Extension 4x20
4b. SHELC 4xFailure
5. Jumping Squat 3x20
6. Standing Calf Raise 4x8-10

*Day 3 (Everything else)*
Incline Bench Press 3x8
Barbell Rows 3x8
Standing (or seated) Barbell Military Press 3x8
Barbell Curls 2x8-12
JM Press 2x8-12
Weighted Ab Work 4x12

*Day 4*
REST/Cardio only

*Day 5*
Repeat Day 1 and so on. 


*Diet*
Meal #1: 3 whole eggs and 4 egg whites. 2 caps fish oil
Meal #2: 35g whey protein and 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter.
Meal #3: 7oz chicken and 1oz (1/8 cup) raw almonds/walnuts
Meal #4: same as meal #2.
Meal #5: 4oz salmon/steak/beef, 2 cups of spinach leaves/romaine/greens, 1 teaspoon virgin olive oil and vinegar.

1 cheat meal per week. Same time, each week. No drinking of alcohol.


There you guys have it, my new routine.


----------



## Pony (Dec 6, 2012)

So pardon some numbers cuz I had to find out where I am with a couple of these exercises.  Also my back was a bit sore from doing yoga yesterday, so I took it a little easy.  I tried the hack squats with a BB on the balls of my feet, and I couldnt get it passed my ass, so I used the machine.  my gym does not have a bosu ball, or any kind of workout ball for that matter.

Day 1

Squats:
4x6/100, 120x3

Stiff Leg Dead Lift:
4x6/80, 100, 120, 120

Walking Lunges:
3x12/10s (made a note to go heavier)

hip Thrust: (elevated feet)
3x12

DB Lunges:
3x12/15s

Ball Hack Squats:
3x12/90

Seated Calf Raise:
12/135, 15/125, 17/125

There you have it, day 1 of the leg specialization.  I dont think tmo will be fun....


----------



## Pony (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 2: supersets

Front Squat:
3x5/80

Stiff Leg DL (superset):
3x5/120

Leg Ext.:
4x20/60

Leg Curl Machine (superset):
3x25/85 20/80 <--standing single leg curl machine/each leg

Jump Squat:
3x20/BW

Standing Calf Raise (superset):
4x10/200


----------



## Pony (Dec 11, 2012)

Day3

Incline Bench:
3x8/80, 70, 60

BB Rows:
3x8/60, 70, 70 (start higher)

BB Military Press:
3x8/60, 50, 50

BB Curls:
10/60, 12/50

JM Press:
2x12/40

Weighted Ab Work: Mason twist on decline chair
4x12/25

Cardio: Sprints

By the time I was done with my JM Press, my hand could barely hold the pen any longer.  Love these workouts and with this routine being a quick 4 day cycle, Im looking forward to doing a lot of them


----------



## Pony (Dec 12, 2012)

I did a Kenpo inspired cardio workout today.  Psyched for Day 1 tmo!  Im not starting the diet I posted til I get back from Mexico, but I have been using this time to clear out the food from my freezer that i wont be able to eat, and cycling in all the foods I will be.


----------



## Pony (Dec 14, 2012)

Day 1

Squats:
4x6/120, 120, 140, 140

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: 
2x6/120, 2x4/140   (need straps, I cant hold the bar very long here)

Walking Lunge:
3x12/10s

Hip Thrust:
3x12/BW

DB Lunges:
3x12/15s  (second set legs were starting to give)

Ball Hack Squat:
3x12/90, 110, 130

Seated Calf Raise:
20/125, 17/125, 14/125

A little sore today, about to head out now and hit up day 2!

NY ARE YOU READY FOR SOME MOTHER FUCKING BLACK DAHLIA MURDER TONIGHT?!?!  LETS WORK THE MOTHER FUCKING WALLS TONIGHT!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2012)

How'd the gig go? (Did I look out of place saying that?)

Try ordering these. I have several clients using them and they work very well for them. All women. Guys-they do the worship the callouses thing. (I'm guilty  )


----------



## Pony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I didnt play the Black Dahlia show, but it was awesome as fuck.


----------



## Pony (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow i didnt realize how many days I skipped.  Ok - 

Day2

Front Squat:
3x5/80, 100, 80

Stiff Leg Deads: (superset)
3x5/120, 120, 140

Leg Ext.:
4x20/60

Leg Curl: (superset)
4x20/85, 90, 95, 95

Jump Squats:
3x20/BW

Standing Calf Raise:
4x10/220


----------



## Pony (Dec 19, 2012)

Day 3

Incline Bench:
3x8/85, 75, 75

BB Rows:
3x8/70, 80, 80

Military Press:
3x8/60,50,50

BB Curls:
8/60 12/50

JM Press:
2x12/40

Reverse Crunches - Hyp Ext. Chair:
4x12/10

Cardio: Sprints


----------



## Pony (Dec 19, 2012)

Day 1

Squats:
4x4/130,140,150,150

Stiff Leg Deads:
4x4/140,150,150,150

Walking Lunges:
3x12/10s

Hip Thrust:
3x12/BW

DB Lunges:
3x12/15s

Hack Squat:
3x12/110,130,150

Seated Calf Raises:
3x20/125


----------



## Pony (Dec 19, 2012)

Day 2

Front Squat:
3x5/80 (made a note to add weight next time)

Stiff Leg Deads (superset):
3x5/120 (made a note to start higher)

Leg Ext.:
4x20/55,55,60,60

Leg Curl (superset):
4x20/85,85,90,90

Jump Squats:
3x20/BW

Standing Calf Raises:
4x10/230




2 Days til Mexico.  According to my sister they have yoga and spin classes at this resort.  WIN


----------



## Pony (Dec 30, 2012)

So I tried to update this from Mexico, but now I see it didnt work.  I was able to work out in their gym.  It was actually pretty decent.  I got 4 days out of 8 and spent 6 days swimming all day.  My diet was shitty but not out the window.  The fish down there is better than any Ive ever tasted up here in NY so I went nuts on the baked fish and ate plenty of salad.  I would say that as far as vacations go, I did pretty well routine-wise.  Before I left I was around 178 so I would like to see where Im at now.  Heres the workouts I did while away...

Day 2

Front Squat:
3x5/80,90,90

Stiff Leg Deads:
3x5/150,150,140

Leg Ext:
4x20/60

leg curl 20/70  (the machine was antiquated and hard to use so I moved to SHELC after this set)
SHELC:4/8/10  (take out the leg curl part because after the first set I couldnt even do it)

Jump Squats:
3x20/BW

Standing Calf Raise: (on smith machine)
4x10/220

-----------

Day3:

Incline Bench:
3x8/80,70,60

BB Rows:
3x8/90,70,70

Military Press:
3x8/60,50,50 <--only 7 reps on that last set

BB Curls:
2x8/50

JM Press:
2x8/40

Weighted Ab Work: Cable Pull Downs:
4x12/15 (the setting was 15 which Im going to assume means 150 for the sake of arguement)

------

Day1

Squats:
4x4/130

Stiff Leg Deads:
4x4/110

Walking Lunges:
3x12/10s

Hip Thrusts:
3x12/BW

DB Lunge:
3x12/15s

------

Day 2

Front Squat:
3x5/90

Stiff Leg Deads:
3x5/90

Leg Ext:
4x20/70,60,60,60

SHELC:
4,1 (every time I lift my left leg my right leg feels like its about to go into a charlie horse.  these things are no fucking joke huh?)

Jump Squat:
3x20/BW

Standing Calf Raise (smith machine):
4x10/180

Now Im off to do day 3, Im excited to get back into my gym again.  The running joke between me and my sister was that we're excited to get back to our protein powder LOL.  My sister is also into the lifestyle and would love to become a bikini competitor.


----------



## Pony (Dec 30, 2012)

Day 3

Incline Bench:
3x8/80, 80, 70

BB Rows:
3x8/80,90,90  (upped my last 2 sets by 10)

BB Military Press:
3x8/60 (upped my last 2 sets)

BB Curls:
2x8/50  (time to go heavier)

JM Press:
2x8/40  (time to go heavier here too)

Weighted Ab Work:  Mason twist on decline chair
4x12/25 (plate)



Feels good to be home, and it feels even better to be so tan in the mirror!  Makin them sweat today!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive switched this log over to bodybuilding.com mainly because no one is reading this, and also because the journals in the female section over there are incredibly inspiring!  Holy shit those women dont fuck around.  If you're out there and interested in seeing where I take these workouts from now on look for the WHS Workout Log in the female bodybuilding journal section.  If not, its been great and thanks for all the help thus far!!


----------

